# Farmer dating site?



## TxGypsy

Isn't there a dating site for farmers or country people? Would someone be kind enough to post it for me? Thanks!


----------



## Shrek

Your probably thinking of the farmersonly.com site.


----------



## whiterock

Yep, think that is the one FBB was upset about a few weeks back. I have looked around there a bit, never joined up though.


----------



## newfieannie

i was there for awhile. found a guy not too far from me. he didn't like to get his hands dirty though. talked to several from the US which would have been a much better match but just too far at the time. some have had good luck. i think Texican met his partner there and some others. i wasn't aware Bill was unhappy with it. he says he's not looking. ~Georgia.


----------



## roadless

I knew someone who used it and they said they met nice people but they were just to far away to really date.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I wasnt aware Bill Was unhappy with it either, as he told me hed never tried it. Course, U know how he is lol


----------



## rickfrosty

In my humble opinion ya have to watch out for 'FarmersOnly' . I was on it & most of the people you see there are not really there ? They took advantage of the 3 day free trial & then never actually joined, but their profiles/pix are still there, so if you get interested & write to them, you are writing to a non-person ?!
I fell in love w/one woman there who turned out to just be playin' me, having a few laffs w/her girlfriends, but that had nothing to do w/my bad opinion of FarmersONLY .


----------



## sidepasser

I visited Farmersonly but like others have said, if you are on the East coast, most datables were slap dab in the upper midwest or western side of the country. I didn't find anyone "close" enough to date that actually farmed..lol.. that is not a knock on farmersonly, just my experience with it.


----------



## NewGround

Well at least it wasn't the barn, LOL...


----------



## TxGypsy

Are there any other country type people dating sites? 

I've been single long enough to know that I don't like it. The thought of going out on a date scares me silly, but day after day being alone is pretty horrible. I kept hoping that I'd get to liking being alone, but I just keep getting more miserable instead.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Mebber u such a no count meanie U cant stan yersef lol


----------



## TxGypsy

FBB suave you are not.


----------



## coolrunnin

google country dating . there are a bunch of sites it loooks like.


----------



## coolrunnin

And FBB wonders why he can't snag someone with the smooth moves.


----------



## WhyNot

TxMex. All you need to do is go to the feed store and the dollar general, apparently. That is where I have two guys asking when I'm moving down there  Seriously....cept they are only in their 20's....but you know...it could be fun. ound:

I've been told that when single women of no relation cross the border, the telegraphs and smoke signals start going up.


----------



## rancher1913

Rancher and I met on farmersonly. We've been married for almost 3 years, and I still can't believe how blessed I am to have him. Websites fill part of the 'finding a partner' need, but not all of it - and like anything online, you have to verify, verify, verify what you are getting!!

Moldy


----------



## TxGypsy

LOL....but that would require me to: A. Get off my motorcycle before I need to stop for gas or B. Open the gate and travel in my beast of a cargo van. ound:


----------



## WhyNot

TxMex said:


> LOL....but that would require me to: A. Get off my motorcycle before I need to stop for gas or B. Open the gate and travel in my beast of a cargo van. ound:


You need to get out and about, WOMAN!

You understand what you said is counter productive in dating. I mean, you are probably going to have to leave the compound at some point LOL OR are you saying you'd want a guy that's at least a motorcycle tank of fuel away?

I can see that...not an insurmountable distance but just far enough in case he's a weirdo.  Just teasing ya.

Personally I haven't had much of anything happen with personal sites or personal sections of sites. Made some good acquaintances, scared a few guys off with the whole dirt thing. But obviously it's possible. I know many couples who have met through singles sites and are still happily married after many years.

It's just not your only option. But you know that. But that's probably about what it feels like. I understand.


----------



## TxGypsy

WhyNot said:


> It's just not your only option. But you know that. But that's probably about what it feels like. I understand.


Don't encourage me! I pity myself too much as it is! 

Fact is I putter in my garden and do remodeling on my house and rarely go anywhere. Since I retired early I don't have the opportunity to meet anyone at a job, so I figure online may be my best bet. LOL....I want to meet another introvert that wants to putter in the garden with me


----------



## NewGround

In the garden in the kitchen , in the shed, in the cornfield... Hail, maybe even in the bed...


----------



## WhyNot

TxMex said:


> I figure online may be my best bet. LOL....I want to meet another introvert that wants to putter in the garden with me


AH I see your reasoning...because the guy you are looking for is also an introvert so he'll be on his computer looking for the same thing! Genius!

'Cept all HIS friends are telling him to get out and meet a woman instead of being on the computer! See what a viscious cycle it is? ound:


I'm having to part with some of my gardening tools that I think I probably won't need down there, but likely I will need them and have to go garden tool shopping. I'm going to drag you out to the farm and yard store and let the stockmen oggle us. C'mon...it'll be fun! 
:thumb:


----------



## TxGypsy

WhyNot said:


> AH I see your reasoning...because the guy you are looking for is also an introvert so he'll be on his computer looking for the same thing! Genius!
> 
> 'Cept all HIS friends are telling him to get out and meet a woman instead of being on the computer! See what a viscious cycle it is? ound:
> 
> 
> I'm having to part with some of my gardening tools that I think I probably won't need down there, but likely I will need them and have to go garden tool shopping. I'm going to drag you out to the farm and yard store and let the stockmen oggle us. C'mon...it'll be fun!
> :thumb:


Uh oh....I think I'm in trouble :buds:


----------



## TxGypsy

OMG...I'm gonna be forced to buy make-up aren't I? :shocked:


----------



## WhyNot

TxMex said:


> OMG...I'm gonna be forced to buy make-up aren't I? :shocked:


For what? Make up is for sissies...we aren't sissies...we're women. Men like women...boys like sissies and to try to kill us with Axe body spray....men smell like sweat and horses.

*starts chanting* Farm store! Farm store!

ROFL


----------



## primal1

I joined farmersonly.com and then found out i couldn't even reply to emails sent to me from other members unless i was a paid member?? I'm not cheap I just can't spare $20/month at the moment LOL.
I also don't think that they should be getting paid for advertising on top of charging a membership fee.. So many site operate without crazy fees, i would have thought a site geared towards farmers would be a little more down to earth.. not impressed.. and i am sure lots of people on this forum couldn't spare $20 a month either.


----------



## swamp man

TxMex said:


> Are there any other country type people dating sites?
> 
> I've been single long enough to know that I don't like it. The thought of going out on a date scares me silly, but day after day being alone is pretty horrible. I kept hoping that I'd get to liking being alone, but I just keep getting more miserable instead.


I never signed up on farmersonly, but I have met lots of nice, genuine friends on plentyoffish.com.

New friend, DON'T be skeered of a date! The point is to have fun, show who ya' are, and not sweat being judged...be comfortable, and leave the expectations at the door. Remember, you ain't there to impress anyone. Quality people recognize someone who is unshakable and at ease, and it's a positive quality.

...besides, you're the smoothest mama-jamma in the room, and to hail with anybody who can't see the obvious, ya' know?
Stick around the Singletree, too....there's folks worth knowin' up in hurr.


----------



## Laura

I got creeped out with online dating so I stick to face to face meeting people. That way I'm not meeting STRANGERS, but can read them from distance before talking to them.

Having DD as my wingman through the long holiday weekend was a blast. The nice thing is we don't compete for the same men, I chose hers, she chose mine. Lots of men out doing, hoping to meet someone. 

Even if old women like me can get out and do it, anyone can.


----------



## bstuart29

WhyNot said:


> For what? Make up is for sissies...we aren't sissies...we're women. Men like women...boys like sissies and to try to kill us with Axe body spray....men smell like sweat and horses.
> 
> *starts chanting* Farm store! Farm store!
> 
> ROFL


one of the funniest posts Ive seen in awhileLOL


----------



## WhyNot

bstuart29 said:


> one of the funniest posts Ive seen in awhileLOL


Truth is funny.....................no? :happy2: :nanner:


----------



## wildcard

Farmers Only? Oh Hell No. Charge me to read your message and find me a long time gone.


----------



## Spotted Owl

WhyNot said:


> men smell like sweat and horses.



OK. Why horses? 

I can do the sweat part, no problem. But I will never have the horse thing going on. Hows about, Sweat mixed with, dirt, hay, grease, sap, saw gas and exhaust, diesel exhaust, fire smoke? Or maybe all mixed together at the same time? 

There is always Craigslist too. I'm hanging with, it will just drop in my lap in the right time, yup. So far that's been working just great too. Leaves plenty of puttering time.

I would recommend and go along with Ms. Laura's, approach. Get a look before you go. Gives you something to go on, even if it's the heebee jeebees, and you get out before you even get going. It's nice not to meet the first time completely and totally blind. Not my thing, but to each there own.



Owl


----------



## WhyNot

As long as it's not Axe body spray or some other chemical warfare agent you are good :thumb: One of the last dates I went on, I forgot to mention to be clean and not chemically dipped. He had Axe or something equivalent on. He thought me starting to turn pink at the dinner table was because I was getting "aroused" or "cutely blushing", then soon I was blotchy, swollen and had hives.


----------



## foaly

swamp man said:


> Stick around the Singletree, too....there's folks worth knowin' up in hurr.


^^^^^ What SM says!


----------

